# R4i gold 3DS card?



## dabroz (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm searching for a R4i gold 3DS card (since I got a regular one for the DSIxl), I was wondering where I can order a 3DS one since I find so many sites that I don't know wich one I can trust or so?

I've looked at Real hot Stuff and they don't got any stock. I'm searching for a site that does have stock left. :-x

So if anyone can show me a trusted site I'd be really overjoyed!

Sincerely,

Broz


----------



## masterchan777 (Dec 20, 2011)

Got mine from http://www.r4i-gold.co.uk/ their prices are good and the cart took about 10 days to arrive.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2011)

The R4i Gold also works on the 3DS so there isn't really a need to purchase a second one.


----------



## dabroz (Dec 21, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> The R4i Gold also works on the 3DS so there isn't really a need to purchase a second one.



But I bought that one some time ago, before the 3DS got launched. So I don't know wether it will work or will brick?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2011)

dabroz said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > The R4i Gold also works on the 3DS so there isn't really a need to purchase a second one.
> ...



See below.




DinohScene said:


> *The R4i Gold also works on the 3DS* so there isn't really a need to purchase a second one.


----------



## dabroz (Dec 22, 2011)

DinohScene said:


> dabroz said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...



I only got to update the current software then? If I want to play 3DS games.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 22, 2011)

You *CANNOT *play 3DS games on a DS flashcard.
It won't ever happen.

You can play DS games and homebrew in DS mode on a DSi flashcard on the 3DS.

edit: Yes you must update the firmware in order to use the card on a 3DS again.


----------

